# معرفة المكان عن طريق الموبايل



## shadowsmaster (21 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
عندي مشروع له علاقة بشبكة الموبايل حيث أريد عن طريق الموبايل أن أعرف ثلاث أشياء:
1- رقم البرج cellid
2- قوة الاشارة signal quality
3- الأبراج المجاورة neighbour towers
المشكلة في معرفة الأبراج المجاورة .
حسب معوماتي أن الموبايل يفحص عدة أبراج و يختار البرج ذو الاشارة الأقوى لكن يحتفظ بمعلومات عن الأبراج البقية و يكرر العملية كل فترة من الزمن.
الموبايل هو HTC و الويندوز windows mobile 6.5 و لغة البرمجة #C على بيئة الدوت نت net.
أنا أستعين بمكتبة RIL التي تربط بين السوفت وير أي لغة البرمجة و بين الهارد وير أي gsm modem
سمعت أنه قد توجد طريقة للاستفادة من برنامج fieldtest للحصول على هذه المعلومات
قمت بإرفاق ملف #C باعتقادي انني اقتربت من الحصول على هدفي لكن لا أعرف أي يكمن النقص أو الخطأ.
أرجو المساعدة.


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (22 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير
أنا استفدت من موضوعك
أسألك الله لك التوفيق


----------



## morero2006 (23 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير
أنا استفدت من موضوعك
أسألك الله لك التوفيق


----------

